# Myanmar Journey -2013



## The_Traveler (Jun 13, 2013)

This is a video with shots by a friend and I on our trip to Myanmar in February. 
Unfortunately my friend sent only smaller res images; as soon as he sends me larger ones I will update his pix on here.


----------



## Desi (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice, Traveler.  Enjoyed the presentation.  lovely images.  must have been a wonderful trip.  My favorite was the little girl with the broom.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks, I hope you listed with speakers on.
Music is great match.


----------

